# Post training aches, anyway of getting rid of the pain?



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Apart from the obvious painkillers, anything scientifically proven to reduce the pain?


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

A good stretching session will help


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

getting fitter!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

warm up, warm down and ease yourself into training slowly?

otherwise just enjoy the pain, i do  the more i ache the better i have trained


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

PT told me to do two lengths in the pool and then 'boil' myself in the hot tub/jucuzzi after, plus stretching of course!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

stretching has been shown to make no difference, and in fact there is no proven method to help delayed soreness, as its a sign of adaption of the muscles.

A few suggestions that might work for various people:


Wait. Soreness will go away in 3 to 7 days with no special treatment.
Try an Ice Bath or Contrast Water Bath. Although no clear evidence proves they are effective, many pro athletes use them and claim they work to reduce soreness.
Use active recovery techniques. This strategy does have some support in the research. Perform some easy low-impact aerobic exercise to increase blood flow. This may help diminish muscle soreness.
Use the RICE method of treating injuries.
Although research doesn't find gentle stretching reduces soreness, some people find it simply feels good.
Gently massage the affected muscles. Some research has found that massage was effective in alleviating DOMS by approximately 30% and reducing swelling, but it had no effects on muscle function.
Try using a nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory medication (aspirin or ibuprofen) to reduce the soreness temporarily, though they won't actually speed healing.
 There is some evidence that performing Yoga may reduce DOMS.
Avoid any vigorous activity that increases pain.
Allow the soreness to subside thoroughly before performing any vigorous exercise.
Don't forget to warm up completely before your next exercise session. There is some research that supports that a warm-up performed immediately prior to unaccustomed eccentric exercise produces small reductions in delayed-onset muscle soreness (but cool-down performed after exercise does not).


----------



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

ryand said:


> PT told me to do two lengths in the pool and then 'boil' myself in the hot tub/jucuzzi after, plus stretching of course!


im sorry this is wrong. swimming maybe but sauna after your gym session actaully slows down muscle growth. instead you should have a really hot shower and then a cold one repeat 5 times and that your sauna..

to get rid of pain there are a couple of things. supplements or take the pain

the supplements you can take are creatine and/or B.C.A.A tabs
these help muscle growth and the repairs muscles quicker. have a look on monstersupplements.com

hope this helps


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Getting fitter, yes that is the goal but the I am training for a national and european competition, so in essence I am not starting out 

Also it is not DOMS I am suffering from, but a lot of quad hip flexor pain after training!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> stretching has been shown to make no difference, and in fact there is no proven method to help delayed soreness, as its a sign of adaption of the muscles.


Glad to hear that. I am always bemused when watching an animal documentary and the lions don't stretch before running after and pouncing on a gazelle.

I have to admit, I never stretch, I have never really felt any benefit to it. Most of the movements you do in stretches that are "recommended" you end up doing most of the day anyway.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

assuming that your training is weights based then there is very little you can do. To build muscle you are basically tearing muscle fibres, which create more as they repair. Pain is inevitable. Warming up will help with not creating other injuries but as stated really all you can do is ice bath/ cold shower, this forces muscle contraction shooting all waste toxins etc from lying in the muscles. Also maxi muscle do a product called ache free which i believe is mainly l glutamine which is available in all the usual places.


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

There is little benefit to stretching before exercise, only in active stretching where you only hold the stretch for a second or two. Prolonged stretching before exercise has been shown to increase the liklihood of injury and slows down muscle response.

Muscle flexibility is desirable in life and in sports and can reduce injury.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

ppuaar said:


> im sorry this is wrong. swimming maybe but sauna after your gym session actaully slows down muscle growth. instead you should have a really hot shower and then a cold one repeat 5 times and that your sauna..
> 
> to get rid of pain there are a couple of things. supplements or take the pain
> 
> ...


gotcha but he didnt say sauna, just jacuzzi


----------



## ppuaar (Sep 25, 2009)

ryand said:


> gotcha but he didnt say sauna, just jacuzzi


oh sorry mate my fault. just thinkin things that arent ther lol sorry


----------

